# Need advice, please! Solarweave vs Solarveil...sling for Summer baby???



## j_thurm (Mar 6, 2005)

I am spinning my head around, lol! There are so many options. I am due this Summer and want a sling that is going to be cool and breathable yet offer protection from the sun so I don't have to lather the baby in sunscreen. I am anticipating spending quite a bit of time outdoors with two toddlers besides. Also, I don't see myself going to the beach or pool much.

So, my questions are:

What would one recommend for me?

And if that recommendation is a solarweave or solarveil ring sling what are the differences in the material?

Links or wahms who make these things would be great too!! Spam away









Thanks so much in advance for your help!!!

Andrea


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

I have a solarveil sling and I love it. I haven't used solarweave. I have no complaints about the solarveil. I wore it in the lake once and it stank so I washed it and was fine. This is the one I have http://www.kangarookorner.com/c-17-solarveil-sling.aspx. It is a lot more breathable than cloth slings.

Sorry I don't know more about the other!


----------



## j_thurm (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks for the advice. I had read that solarveil was slippery, ie, hard to keep a baby in the sling when not in the water or the sling wasn't wet. Did you ever find that? Also, did you ever find the fabric was kind of rough?

Thanks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lyttlewon* 
I have a solarveil sling and I love it. I haven't used solarweave. I have no complaints about the solarveil. I wore it in the lake once and it stank so I washed it and was fine. This is the one I have http://www.kangarookorner.com/c-17-solarveil-sling.aspx. It is a lot more breathable than cloth slings.

Sorry I don't know more about the other!


----------



## MollyandCleo (Jun 14, 2005)

Some people find solarveil a bit scratchy, but it never bothered me, or my little one. It softens up after a couple of washes. There are more and more solarveil options out there. Hotslings has solarveil pouches, Zolowear has solarveil slings, Sleepingbaby.net has solarveil slings, Taylormade has solarveil and mesh slings, Sachi Carriers makes solarveil (and solarweave) mei tais. I'm sure there are more out there, too.

Solarveil does have a bit more stretch than cotton, so keep that in mind if you're shopping for a solarveil fitted pouch.

Solarweave is more like the material they use for good quality men's swim trunks. It's very light, and gentle on the skin, but it's not as open a weave as the solarveil so it's not as breathable.


----------



## j_thurm (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks so much for your help. Maybe you answered this already...but:

I had read that solarveil was slippery, ie, hard to keep a baby in the sling when not in the water or the sling wasn't wet. Did you ever find that?

Thanks!

Andrea

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MollyandCleo* 
Some people find solarveil a bit scratchy, but it never bothered me, or my little one. It softens up after a couple of washes. There are more and more solarveil options out there. Hotslings has solarveil pouches, Zolowear has solarveil slings, Sleepingbaby.net has solarveil slings, Taylormade has solarveil and mesh slings, Sachi Carriers makes solarveil (and solarweave) mei tais. I'm sure there are more out there, too.

Solarveil does have a bit more stretch than cotton, so keep that in mind if you're shopping for a solarveil fitted pouch.

Solarweave is more like the material they use for good quality men's swim trunks. It's very light, and gentle on the skin, but it's not as open a weave as the solarveil so it's not as breathable.


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *j_thurm* 
Thanks for the advice. I had read that solarveil was slippery, ie, hard to keep a baby in the sling when not in the water or the sling wasn't wet. Did you ever find that? Also, did you ever find the fabric was kind of rough?

Thanks!

No I never had a problem with it being slippery. It was a little rough because of the texture but DD never complained and it never bugged me. I never washed it until the lake experience and it was much softer after it was washed.


----------



## j_thurm (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks that answers a big question/concern I have!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lyttlewon* 
No I never had a problem with it being slippery. It was a little rough because of the texture but DD never complained and it never bugged me. I never washed it until the lake experience and it was much softer after it was washed.


----------



## melissabel (May 23, 2005)

Not to confuse you further but since you mentioned that you weren't going to be spending much time in the water, Moby wrap makes a wrap with Rayosan ( sp?) that offers sunscreen protection. I just love stretchy wraps for a newborn.

However if you decide on solarveil or solarweave, I haven't found either to be slippery, I just wouldn't want to use a solarveil sling as my main sling IMO


----------



## j_thurm (Mar 6, 2005)

Great advice, thanks...but I don't think I want to try learning a wrap with a newborn...I have no clue how to use them. Too bad they didn't make a sling with that!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *melissabel* 
Not to confuse you further but since you mentioned that you weren't going to be spending much time in the water, Moby wrap makes a wrap with Rayosan ( sp?) that offers sunscreen protection. I just love stretchy wraps for a newborn.

However if you decide on solarveil or solarweave, I haven't found either to be slippery, I just wouldn't want to use a solarveil sling as my main sling IMO


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *melissabel* 
Not to confuse you further but since you mentioned that you weren't going to be spending much time in the water, Moby wrap makes a wrap with Rayosan ( sp?) that offers sunscreen protection. I just love stretchy wraps for a newborn.

However if you decide on solarveil or solarweave, I haven't found either to be slippery, I just wouldn't want to use a solarveil sling as my main sling IMO

Why not? I used it as my main sling until DD was 16 months and didn't want to be slung anymore.


----------



## ber (Apr 5, 2005)

I've never seen Solarweave, but I have several Solarveil things - some clothes that I bought online and then a sling that I made myself. I used Solarveil that was on sale and made it pretty inexpensively. It is a liiiiiiitle rough, but like someone else says, softens up a bit in the wash. Because of that though, it really sticks in position in the rings of the sling and is very secure.


----------



## melissabel (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lyttlewon* 
Why not? I used it as my main sling until DD was 16 months and didn't want to be slung anymore.

For me, the solarveil fabric was a little rough for me but I may just have sensitive skin.


----------



## j_thurm (Mar 6, 2005)

Hmm...I have really sensitive skin so I am wondering if solarweave would be better. Anyone else find solarveil fabric uncomfortable or rough when wearing? Has anyone tried a solarweave sling? Thanks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *melissabel* 
For me, the solarveil fabric was a little rough for me but I may just have sensitive skin.


----------



## melissabel (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *j_thurm* 
Hmm...I have really sensitive skin so I am wondering if solarweave would be better. Anyone else find solarveil fabric uncomfortable or rough when wearing? Has anyone tried a solarweave sling? Thanks!

I have tried a solarweave pouch and its smooth but no stretch and I think that is why no one makes a ring sling from it. Jan of Sleeping Baby production tried and felt it didn't work

Chic Slimgs makes solarweave adjustable and fitted pouches. I wasn't a fan of the drawstrings to adjust so I would opt for the fitted pouch. Sachi makes solarweave mei tais and have heard good things about them.

HTH!


----------



## j_thurm (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks for your advice! Do you have a link for the fitted pouches at Chic slings?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *melissabel* 
I have tried a solarweave pouch and its smooth but no stretch and I think that is why no one makes a ring sling from it. Jan of Sleeping Baby production tried and felt it didn't work

Chic Slimgs makes solarweave adjustable and fitted pouches. I wasn't a fan of the drawstrings to adjust so I would opt for the fitted pouch. Sachi makes solarweave mei tais and have heard good things about them.

HTH!


----------



## melissabel (May 23, 2005)

Here you go









http://www.chicslings.com/catalog.php?category=10


----------



## j_thurm (Mar 6, 2005)

I sure appreciate your time and effort in helping me figure this out. You seem to know a lot about these so can I pick your brain one more time?







In your opinion what is better, a solarweave pouch or a solarveil ring sling and why? Thanks!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *melissabel* 
Here you go









http://www.chicslings.com/catalog.php?category=10


----------



## melissabel (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *j_thurm* 
I sure appreciate your time and effort in helping me figure this out. You seem to know a lot about these so can I pick your brain one more time?







In your opinion what is better, a solarweave pouch or a solarveil ring sling and why? Thanks!!

Hmm, this is a hard question for me to answer I have used a Chic Slings solarweave adjustable pouch. I liked that the solarweave was smooth but I think I prefer some stretch for adjustable pouches so the adjsutable didn't work well for me. But I have plenty of non -stretch fitted pouches and have had no issues with them so I assume that I would not have issues with a solarweave fitted pouch.

I do now have a solarveil pouch and used a solarveil ring sling before and prefer them for use in water. I think it dried a little quicker than the solarweave. For out of water, I use a lightweight mei tai or sling or a guaze wrap as I am not looking for UV protection ( I use sunscreen on dd for daycare). But I know a lot of mamas love a solarveil ring sling and I haven't heard lots about solarweave except with mei tais. I have to admit to being a pouch girl at heart so I am a little biased









So I guess if I wanted UV protection, and wanted the sling to be mostly used out of the water, I would opt for solarweave for myself. But if I wanted a water sling, solarveil is fine. Oh and If I really needed to use a ring sling, solarveil is the only option. I guess the question is whether you want some adjustability. With a fitted pouch, you really need to get the right fit.

hopefully that helps a little.


----------



## melissabel (May 23, 2005)

Oh I wanted to add, you can find some good deals on solarveil ring slings on fsot on TBW. It will give you a chance to try out the fabric and if its not a good fit, they have good resell value. I know Zolo makes a popular ring sling as does SBP.

If its too rough you can try solarweave


----------



## j_thurm (Mar 6, 2005)

It helps a great deal...still a bit confused







Maybe you would know this...can I measure myself for a pouch when my baby is due in June and obviously really huge? Thanks again for your help!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *melissabel* 
Hmm, this is a hard question for me to answer I have used a Chic Slings solarweave adjustable pouch. I liked that the solarweave was smooth but I think I prefer some stretch for adjustable pouches so the adjsutable didn't work well for me. But I have plenty of non -stretch fitted pouches and have had no issues with them so I assume that I would not have issues with a solarweave fitted pouch.

I do now have a solarveil pouch and used a solarveil ring sling before and prefer them for use in water. I think it dried a little quicker than the solarweave. For out of water, I use a lightweight mei tai or sling or a guaze wrap as I am not looking for UV protection ( I use sunscreen on dd for daycare). But I know a lot of mamas love a solarveil ring sling and I haven't heard lots about solarweave except with mei tais. I have to admit to being a pouch girl at heart so I am a little biased









So I guess if I wanted UV protection, and wanted the sling to be mostly used out of the water, I would opt for solarweave for myself. But if I wanted a water sling, solarveil is fine. Oh and If I really needed to use a ring sling, solarveil is the only option. I guess the question is whether you want some adjustability. With a fitted pouch, you really need to get the right fit.

hopefully that helps a little.


----------



## melissabel (May 23, 2005)

Hmm, I think I recall somewhere that if you measure your back from shoulder to hip, that would give you a somewhat accurate pouch sizing measurement. Either way, find out what the return policy is. Many vendors have a more generous exchange or return policy if you tell them you are currently pregnant.


----------



## j_thurm (Mar 6, 2005)

Good idea







Thanks again!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *melissabel* 
Hmm, I think I recall somewhere that if you measure your back from shoulder to hip, that would give you a somewhat accurate pouch sizing measurement. Either way, find out what the return policy is. Many vendors have a more generous exchange or return policy if you tell them you are currently pregnant.


----------

